
Getting Started with C# - ingve
https://www.microsoft.com/net/tutorials/csharp/getting-started
======
piotrkubisa
I must admit that Microsoft is champion of creating tutorials and
documentation about their programming languages. It is difficult to find the
equivalent number of resources dedicated to one programming language as C#
has.

------
SliderUp
I really wish there was an IDE for this that was NOT Visual Studio.

~~~
piotrkubisa
There is Omnisharp [1] - plugin for Atom, Brackets, Emacs, SublimeText, Vim
and is built-in VisualStudio Code [2]. Also you may try Mono-develop/Xamarin
Studio [3] but it worth noting they were made especially for Mono. Both
solutions are really pleasant to use and personally I prefer the second one
since I use macOS/Linux a lot.

[1]: [http://www.omnisharp.net/](http://www.omnisharp.net/)

[2]: [https://code.visualstudio.com/](https://code.visualstudio.com/)

[3]: [https://www.xamarin.com/studio](https://www.xamarin.com/studio)

~~~
dogma1138
I think he meant for the tutorial :P

~~~
piotrkubisa
Examples in tutorial uses Monaco [1] which is integrated in various Microsoft
tools not only VS (Code) and also open-sourced. If you do not like it then
there is i.e Ideone [2] which gives possibility to play around with C# online
without tinkering with the VS installation which may be too lengthy.

[1] [https://microsoft.github.io/monaco-
editor/index.html](https://microsoft.github.io/monaco-editor/index.html)

[2] [http://ideone.com/](http://ideone.com/)

